# splash merle, or roan? How to tell?



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, there! It's been a long time but now I have something very interesting...and odd. 
It't a splash, all right. But... what have I got more than a normal splash?
I have never found pictures of the developing of a merle from baby to adult. I don't know if they act the same way as roan or silvered.













































Can you help me? Is this roan, merle or silvering gene? 
I think like this: Roan is a dominant gene, isn't it? And if that is true it can only be merle or silvering corse they are recessive genes. Silvering don't stop in patches. So its merle?


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

head pics

3m









5m


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I can see he is not ticked. his white/silvered hairs goes from top to bottom. I don't know if this picture shows it?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So the only thing that makes me think it isn't merle is the irregular edge to his left side patch behind the ear. The wavy look is reminiscent of molt patters, http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=14874&hilit=molt As well as there seems to be a tendency for a "skull cap" in molts.

But I'm not a very experiences merle breeder at this point, so maybe someone will chip in & say that it is a regular marking, at least when combined with the spash gene.


----------

